# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Anyone looking forward for Christmas and New Years?

## Katie

Basically, my question is - what happens to you during the holidays? Get more depressed? Anyone have better luck during that time of year? Do you avoid seeing family? How hard is it seeing family for the holidays?

----------


## T-Bone

Holidays cause anxiety for me. I never bother going to family get togethers. It would probably be less awkward for me personally if they were total strangers. I hope they don't feel offended for me not showing up, but if they don't understand it, well they're dumb and they can kiss my [BEEP] to be quite honest.  ::):

----------


## Coffee

I was actually okay with this xmas because I thought I would be alone and that would've been good. But now all of my family is here so I'm not haha. I know it's really fucked of me to complain about having people who care about me around on xmas but there are a LOT of family arguments and pressure and I need to self-medicate throughout the holidays in order to not explode/break down.

In my family there are always small arguments that come with being in close proximity around xmas, but there's also that one big, big argument that happens around the holidays where basically everything that has been building up throughout the year comes out. Fun times.

That means a lot of anti-anxiety medication for me.

----------


## Trendsetter

Holidays are fun, and are the least depressing times for me. I spend lots of time with friends and family, and I do plenty of shopping, cooking, and traveling.

----------


## Chocolate

They're okay for me. I hate any kind of family or friend gathering and avoid them as much as possible, which is much easier now that I have a job! My parents are going to see family after Christmas day and I'm not going with em. 

I really love the atmosphere of the holidays though. Decorating the tree, looking at it, the smells, etc. It's fantastic

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Christmas is great family time. New Year's is only depressing.

----------


## Sym

I love christmas. I don't live near most of my family so it's basically just my parents, sister and me who get together. I love shopping, cooking and decorating. Only thing I don't like is that I normally work more since I don't have school at the time. 
I don't really care for new years. It has never been a holiday my family really celebrates.

----------


## CeCe

> Holidays cause anxiety for me. I never bother going to family get togethers. It would probably be less awkward for me personally if they were total strangers.* I hope they don't feel offended for me not showing up, but if they don't understand it, well they're dumb and they can kiss my [BEEP] to be quite honest.*



^ This +1000

----------


## KelseyLeann

I think Christmas is fun. I like decorating and getting stuff for myself and others.. but usually I go to my uncles and spend time with the family for a party thing. I HATE it. I don't like my family. So I decided Im not going to go any more. I just don't care. I have my parents and that's the only family I need.

----------


## CeCe

> I think Christmas is fun. I like decorating and getting stuff for myself and others.. but usually I go to my uncles and spend time with the family for a party thing. I HATE it. I don't like my family. So I decided Im not going to go any more. I just don't care. I have my parents and that's the only family I need.



I like decorating too, making cookies, giving gifts. I just hate the dreaded long parties, family gatherings, and eating.

----------


## Ironman

I celebrate Christmas with my mom.  She was born on Christmas morning.

----------


## sanspants

> Christmas is great family time. New Year's is only depressing.



Exactly.  ::):  I'm a fan of December...not of the cold, but of the Crimmas-is-coming vibe. Come New Year's Eve I'm a mess if I don't have the perfect plans. For the last couple of years I've managed to make it work but I have no idea what I'm going to do this time. Also, right after New Year's is my birthday, which is kind of a drag. 






> I celebrate Christmas with my mom.  She was born on Christmas morning.



Cool. My dad was born on Christmas eve  ::):

----------


## L

Christmas can be really hard for me - I find the whole being with family and playing happy families really hard. My family are not close or happy to spend a day together - we can get along but not all four of us together - they argue, get angry, snappy and then mum drinks and talks pure crap and is really sarcastic all the time. I sit in a corner and observe it all while trying not to cry. I am jealous of family's that can be happy together It gets me really down.

I love to work on Christmas day and this year I volunteered to work on that day (fingers crossed it will be a full 13hour shift)

I look at my boyfriend, his family are the complete opposite so close and supporting of each other, it is lovely. I told him I don't like Christmas but not really the reason why - he thinks it is funny, I don't

----------


## jsgt

Ehhh...it's just another day. I'm going to volunteer at work and hope there's something for me to do. If not, then I'll be in front of the tv watching Home Alone(for nostalgia sake).

----------


## Prodigy

I don't celebrate it. I'm probably just going to watch movies or play a game, lol. Basically the same thing I've been doing for the past couple of years.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I enjoy the holidays, although I don't really celebrate it as much as others do. I do look forward to presents and the overall cheerful environment, but this will also be my first holiday working and it looks like I'll be working all around Christmas. :/

----------


## Monotony

Not really I'm looking forward to February more.

----------


## Antidote

No. I generally dislike this time of year. Hate Christmas shopping, too many breaks in routine, weather is too hot, SA is triggered. Ect, ect. Also, I nearly ALWAYS stay in on NYE. And even when I do have plans something ALWAYS goes wrong. I've yet to have a fantastic NYE, and idk if it will ever happen.

----------


## Denise

I'll be buying my own presents (beer) and hugging my pillow on the countdown. heh

----------


## WintersTale

It'll be good seeing the kids excited, but I don't get excited over Christmas presents anymore.

And New Years is just another day. A New Year, where I am not kissing anyone when the ball drops.  ::(:

----------


## Rawr

Normally I don't but this year I am. I bought a few stuff for my lil' sister as well as a few other kids that I know to get into the Holiday Spirit this year & it worked pretty good.

----------


## Dill

Christmas can be okay... depending on how well family gets along.

New Years, on the other hand, I've never been a fan of.   If you're already lonely, it rubs salt in the wound.

----------

